# GF wants to hunt deer.



## tbphenom (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey all,

I've not hunted in years and even then never for deer, though I grew up shooting all my life. My girl has never shot a gun before. So, I got her a class set up at the Powder Room here in Columbus. Basically I'm looking for someone to help lead us in the right direction for what she needs. We were looking at getting a 20 ga with a rifle barrel for a dedicated slug gun to hunt with. That's still a minute away though as guns are expensive and money is tight. Gotta put $500 that I don't have into the car this month. Anyway, looking for someone in the area to meet up with and talk shop, and help guide her through the rules of when, where, and how to hunt. I know a good bit of the basic stuff, but she's a blank slate. I don't want to fill her up with incorrect information based on my lack of experience in the field.

Can anyone help?

Thanks all.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

starting her out with a gun safety course is a great idea

.check out women in the outdoors.this program is set up for women like your girlfriend.they have different classes throughout the year in different areas.this course covers many areas of being in the outdoors such as hunting,fishing camping and survival.i do believe they have a web-site.


----------



## tbphenom (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd really like to meet someone that would be willing to take her out into the woods. Help her understand the laws and things like that. Also help in picking out a gun that she can use reliably. And teach her how to clean it... I know there is a lot involved, and while I know most of the steps I don't know how to perform them myself. I'm looking for someone that can show her where to hunt, what land is free to hunt on around central Ohio. I'm not asking for you to share a spot, she won't even be hunting til next year. I'm just wanting to get her into the woods and understand what hunting really is.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

tbphenom said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've not hunted in years and even then never for deer, though I grew up shooting all my life. My girl has never shot a gun before. So, I got her a class set up at the Powder Room here in Columbus. Basically I'm looking for someone to help lead us in the right direction for what she needs. We were looking at getting a 20 ga with a rifle barrel for a dedicated slug gun to hunt with. That's still a minute away though as guns are expensive and money is tight. Gotta put $500 that I don't have into the car this month. Anyway, looking for someone in the area to meet up with and talk shop, and help guide her through the rules of when, where, and how to hunt. I know a good bit of the basic stuff, but she's a blank slate. I don't want to fill her up with incorrect information based on my lack of experience in
> Thanks all.


I hope this is a joke. If not you should probably reconsider going on the world wide web and trying to find this type of service. If you truly are serious try going to a local outdoor store and start asking questions there.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Get your car and heck with hunting and give her driveing lessons in your car. To hunting I never could kill animals loved them and if did not would never married my wife. LOL


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Stan, fish are animals too!! Couldn't resist!!! Lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I now see why the great fisher men I forget his name kissed his catch then threw them back. Must love animal more then I. Hey any one care buy my fishing stuff LOL


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

i would recomend a new england firearms pardner 20gauge single shot i know it doesnt have the capability of holding 3 shells its a basic solid gun and its perfect to start out with...its also lightweight... they run around $100-$150 its not a rifled barrel but i use rifled slugs and can splatter a milkjug @ 80-90 yds


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly the best way she will learn what she needs to know and it be the right stuff is to first take a hunter safety course. Women in the outdoors is another great organization to get her the right information. If you check out the odnr website it has tons of information from hunting rules and tips to public hunting areas and shooting ranges. If she gets the info from there she will be sure to have correct and legal information. Best of all, take the course with her and enjoy the outdoors together! It took me 13yrs to find someone who enjoyed the outdoors as much as me! Hang on to that one!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

lotaluck said:


> I hope this is a joke. If not you should probably reconsider going on the world wide web and trying to find this type of service. If you truly are serious try going to a local outdoor store and start asking questions there.


LMAO -

Is she hot??


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

WeekendWarrior said:


> LMAO -
> 
> Is she hot??


Lol i knew someone would ask to hard to resist

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

